# PSE EVO Dream Season



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

Has anyone had a chance to shoot one of these, or have you heard any reviews good or bad? I really like my Hoyt but this new bow has really peaked my interest...


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

give Lance @ Top of Utah Archery in Logan a call, he is a PSE dealer........great guy to deal with!
K


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

viewtopic.php?f=9&t=31107

a little review on it by Lance from a month or two ago...


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

I will be shooting the DS demo from the shop in a 60RH model at the Cache Archers shoot this Saturday in Logan... so far I have been loving it. I ran it through the chrono tonight in preparation and was putting th enew 443 grain Kinetic arrows from Gold Tip through at 287 fps... keep in mind that is a 60lb bow with an arrow that is nearly 100 grains over IBO! And it is as smooth of a draw and stable holding of a bow as I have seen from just about anyone...and I have visited Wilde Arrow to shoot the Hoyts and Mathews along with all of the new Bowtechs, Martins, Alpines, Bears, etc.

Obviously all of the top end bows are very nice, but when everyone elses top end bow is over $100 more and 20+fps slower... I have some 70lb models coming in, but so far haven't been able to keep up with the demand. I guess that is why PSE just put $2.5million into new high speed CNC machines to help them catch up and keep up.


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

TopofUtahArcher said:


> I will be shooting the DS demo from the shop in a 60RH model at the Cache Archers shoot this Saturday in Logan... so far I have been loving it. I ran it through the chrono tonight in preparation and was putting th enew 443 grain Kinetic arrows from Gold Tip through at 287 fps... keep in mind that is a 60lb bow with an arrow that is nearly 100 grains over IBO! And it is as smooth of a draw and stable holding of a bow as I have seen from just about anyone...and I have visited Wilde Arrow to shoot the Hoyts and Mathews along with all of the new Bowtechs, Martins, Alpines, Bears, etc.
> 
> Obviously all of the top end bows are very nice, but when everyone elses top end bow is over $100 more and 20+fps slower... I have some 70lb models coming in, but so far haven't been able to keep up with the demand. I guess that is why PSE just put $2.5million into new high speed CNC machines to help them catch up and keep up.


That's great information. Thanks! How do you feel it compares to the Axe 7 and the Omen? Is it more forgiving than the Omen? Is it as forgiving as the Axe 7? I know where speed stands and I assume the Omen is probably the smoothest of all....I really need to test them out I just haven't had the time to make it up to a shop yet.

Thanks everyone again.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

TopofUtahArcher said:


> I ran it through the chrono tonight in preparation and was putting th enew 443 grain *Kinetic arrows from Gold Tip *through at 287 fps... keep in mind that is a 60lb bow with an arrow that is nearly 100 grains over IBO!


I think I'm in love with these new arrows...gold tip durability...thin diameter...very thick wall...
gotta work some overtime or pick up a paper route to get me a dozen


----------



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

You will like the Evo!!! It is a fantastic shooting bow. I had an '09 Omen and didn't really care for the draw cycle. It was very accurate but I din't care for the break over hump. I sold it and bought the '10 Axe 6 which is also a great bow. I just changed the cams out to the new upgraded AXE/EVO cams and it is even better than before. I would buy the Evo if I had someone who wanted to buy my AXE 6. There are only a few minor differences between the two right now, mainly the riser design and a newer limb technology. The draw cycle, and speed are the same. I'm getting 315 with a 390gr X-weave at 63lbs, and 29" draw.
GO TRY IT OUT AND SEE WHAT YOU THINK!!!!!!!


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

The Evo is a 6" brace height bow, but it definitely shoots more like a 7. It also has a bit smoother draw cycle than the prior year's Axe 6 and 7 had, and when you combine that smooth draw with a solid wall, it makes no sense to me to worry about the extra 18 or so fps the Omen claims seeing as they are basically the same riser, limbs and strings but a different (and much harsher draw) cam... 
I shot the 60 # bow with a 350 grain GT Ultralight Pro and was getting mid 320's speeds. That is 50 grains over IBO, so you could expect similar results shooting 70lbs and 400 grains (326fps on mine at 70/30 with 402 grains).


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

stablebuck said:


> I think I'm in love with these new arrows...gold tip durability...thin diameter...very thick wall... gotta work some overtime or pick up a paper route to get me a dozen


They are VERY consistent ... I have been shooting them with both my Evo and the Dominator Pro HC and all I can say is WOW. I was using a scale target at 10 yards to tune the Dominator and fired 4 arrows through what looks like the exact same hole - says something for the combination when I can do something like that! I have found that the increased weight of the insert is helping stabilize the arrow more quickly - which is always a good thing when you're shooting the smallest vanes offered - 1.5" GT HP vanes.


----------

